# Remplacer un Netbook par un iPad pour un usage universitaire



## Membre supprimé 40703 (5 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,

Je souhaiterais "troquer" mon netbook (que j'utilise en complément de mon MacBook Pro qui lui reste à la maison) pour un iPad dans un usage universitaire. Je suis en doctorat de psycho.
Actuellement avec mon Netbook je m'en sers pour :
- surfer sur des sites de bases de données, recherche d'articles, etc.
- Mail avec Thunderbird
- Gestion bibliographique avec Mendeley et Zotero (module complémentaire de Firefox)
- Ecriture de travaux en LaTex
- Prise de notes avec Evernote (très gros consommateur d'Evernote)
- synchro fichier avec DropBox

J'ai étudié la question donc avec un iPad :
- Pour le surf, ok mais plus de Zotero, ni de Mendeley Import ou d'ajout dans CiteUlike (enfin je crois),
- pour les mails c'est bon,
- Gestion de PDF c'est bon avec Mendeley, mais pas de fonction citation,
- il y a un éditeur LaTex, mais pas de compilateur, ça ce n'est pas un problème,
- Evenote c'est bon
- DropBox j'ai vu qu'il y avait l'application.

En prenant en compte les limitations du système IOS, j'ai tenté de redéfinir ce que je pourrais faire avec le iPad et comment je l'associerais au MacBook Pro (plutôt comme un complément qu'une prolongation du MBP comme je peux le faire avec le netbook).
Ce que j'attends donc du iPad c'est de pouvoir ouvrir les PDF référencés dans Mendeley avec un éditeur, les surligner, les annoter, enregistrer le tout et les retrouver le soir avec les surlignages et les annotations sur mon MacBook Pro.
De temps en temps éditer un fichier LaTex (pour continuer un chapitre par exemple) et enfin prendre des notes soit avec Evernote, soit à main levée avec un stylet.
Quid du référencement à la volée comme avec Zotero ou CiteUlike.
Donc je me tourne vers vous pour avoir votre avis sur la faisabilité de mon projet, et si c'est le cas, comment faire? Quelle méthodologie? Quelles applications choisir?

Merci


----------

